# Warning - Dinosaurs Ahead



## Meanderer (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2017)

Help Wanted.....


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 29, 2017)

All the live long day...


----------



## hauntedtexan (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (May 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Sassycakes (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2017)

Barney has been really working out and here are his before and after photos.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2017)

Quaker Dinosaur Eggs Instant Oatmeal






_Warning - Dinosaurs Ahead_...  Eggs "hatch" into little dinosaurs when you add hot water.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2017)

NancyNGA said:


>



:lol1: Someone should.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 5, 2017)

Why the Wooly Rhinoceros became extinct.   He could never sell his paintings.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 10, 2017)

Digging for Dinosaurs in Retirement

"As a young boy, Tom Lawrence was fascinated with dinosaurs and dreamed of becoming a paleontologist. Life had other things in store".

"But now, at 69, Lawrence drives each week to a building marked “Dinosaur Journey” in Fruita, Colo., walks into a laboratory and helps prepare 152-million-year-old dinosaur fossils. He’s been doing it since 2010".


----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 10, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 11, 2017)

Cornasaurus


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2017)

Early Dad Joke


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 20, 2017)

Bombs away......


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 21, 2017)

Megasaurus


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 17, 2017)

Great Hunter


----------



## NancyNGA (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## Meanderer (Aug 29, 2017)

Jurassic Park was ahead of its time. Jurassic World is not.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 5, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 15, 2017)

_T. rex_ trying to do push-ups.



_T. rex_ trying to do a cartwheel.  (note the subtle difference)


----------



## Pappy (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## Vee (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2017)

In a field near Midland, South Dakota ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## NancyNGA (Oct 6, 2017)

New York City, 1963


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 6, 2017)

Boston 1984


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 24, 2018)

Wayne the Stegosaurus: A Motionpoems Animated Short


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 11, 2018)

Dinah Shore...dinosaur;


----------



## Falcon (Sep 11, 2018)

Pretty face,  but  boobless.  Shame.


----------



## Meanderer (Sep 11, 2018)

Dinah the Dinosaur, Vernal, Utah


----------



## Meanderer (Nov 23, 2020)

Dino Tree


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 30, 2021)

What Did Dinosaurs Taste Like?​


----------

